# Kala Rath Photography



## krath (May 25, 2012)

I am a new photographer just getting started as a business. I just recently launched my website kalarathphotography.com and here is a link to my facebook page. Kala Rath Photography - Photographer - Fort Smith, AR | Facebook Since I am new I am really hoping to win a giveaway from Crave Photography! This mentoring program is giving away a free 2 day all paid in person workshop plus a free +50mm lens! I would love to win that so I could gain some more knowledge and useful skills!


----------



## Bo4key (May 25, 2012)

I have to admit I wasn't expecting much when I clicked on your Facebook page, but you've got some really nice sets there. 

On the subject of the birth shots, was that something you were hired to do? I can't imagine having a photog in the room with us when my wife gave birth to our two little girls. It just seems like such a private moment.


----------



## bunny99123 (May 27, 2012)

You do have good shots! I live in Sherwood not far from the base, and I am definitely going to look into the family apart organization. I also offer free services to any nonprofit organization. Got a shoot in Salisaw in July.


----------



## orangedanphotography (Jul 1, 2012)

nice shots!. just simple suggestion to your website. you need some advices from web masters to get more visitors from search engines. just do search about how to optimize your website for search engines (Search Engine Optimization). There should be more clients reaching you and get your services since you have good quality of sense of art in photography.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 1, 2012)

Bo4key said:


> I have to admit I wasn't expecting much when I clicked on your Facebook page, but you've got some really nice sets there.
> 
> On the subject of the birth shots, was that something you were hired to do? I can't imagine having a photog in the room with us when my wife gave birth to our two little girls. It just seems like such a private moment.



When I was 12, I somewhat reluctantly took photos of my sister's home-birth at the urging of my parents. It was fascinating, long, and bloody, and also had the effect of killing any desire to ever become pregnant. In retrospect, I think that was a really good thing.


----------

